# Young people's concerts



## Soffel (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello there 
I am about to write a really important essay for my school career. According to that, I am really interested in Leonard Bernstein, especially in his Young People's Concerts resulting in doing some research. 
I wanted to ask if you know a child from the audience during that time I could get in contact with. I am really interested how they considered Leonard Bernstein and how he has affected their lives. 

Thank you already!


----------

